# Hilfe!! Licht an USB Tastatur brennt wenn PC aus ist



## M4tze (30. November 2006)

Tag Leute



an meiner USB Tastatur brennt die Tastenbleuchtung weiter, wenn der PC schon längst aus ist. Woran kann das liegen? Neuester Treiber für die Tastatur ist installiert,es gibt keinen extra Ausschalter für die Beleuchtung und OS ist Win XP

Danke


----------



## Gunter (30. November 2006)

M4tze am 30.11.2006 14:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Tag Leute
> 
> 
> 
> ...


besorg dir eine steckerleiste mit an-/aus-schalter, die du ausschaltest sobald du den PC runterfährst. dann ist das problem gelöst.


----------



## M4tze (30. November 2006)

geht das nicht anders? Muss doch eine Möglichkeit geben


----------



## archwizard80 (30. November 2006)

M4tze am 30.11.2006 14:22 schrieb:
			
		

> geht das nicht anders? Muss doch eine Möglichkeit geben



Hinten am Tower am Netzteil müsste ein Kippschalter sein (0/1). Nach dem Abschalten des Computers diesen Schalter umlegen, dann sollte Licht aus sein.


----------



## DBqFetti (30. November 2006)

M4tze am 30.11.2006 14:22 schrieb:
			
		

> geht das nicht anders? Muss doch eine Möglichkeit geben



Das hängt mit dem Board zusammen. Das lässt strom auf den USB anschlüssen auch wenn der PC aus ist. Guck mal ob deine Maus nicht auch noch an ist oder irgendwas anderes.
Irgendeinen Sinn soll das wohl haben. Je nachdem was halt dran ist. Ein tanzender Weihnachtsmann oder so. Der soll ja auch leuchten wenn der PC aus ist.  Macht mein Asus A8N SLI SE aber auch. Allerdings ist die Tastatur trotzdem aus. Nur Sachen die auschließlich für Strom angeschlossen sind bleiben bei mir an. MousePad und HeadSet-Verstärker usw.
Mein Vorgängerboard hat das nicht gemacht. Vielleicht kannst du es im Bios deaktivieren. Kannst auch mal nach einer neuen Biosversion gucken. Vielleicht steht dir die Option dann zur verfügung. Also bei mir auf jeden Fall nicht.


----------



## M4tze (30. November 2006)

Nein maus ist aus. Habe auch ein Asus Board und AMI Bios. Wo finde ich das da?


----------



## DBqFetti (30. November 2006)

M4tze am 30.11.2006 14:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Nein maus ist aus. Habe auch ein Asus Board und AMI Bios. Wo finde ich das da?



Kann ich dir leider nicht sagen. Wie gesagt, ich kanns auch nicht deaktivieren. Sorry.


----------



## M4tze (30. November 2006)

Da muss es doh ne Möglichkeit geben


----------



## vinc (30. November 2006)

Schau einfach mal in dein Mainboard Manual.
Entweder geht des per Jumper (z.b. Asrock) oder auch per BIOS. Leider wird des von Hersteller zu Hersteller unterschiedlich benannt (oder auch ueberhaupt waehlbar gemacht), drum kann ich dir nicht genau sagen wie des bei dir aussieht. Moegliche Stichwoerter _USB, 5Volt, Standby_


----------



## BlackKnight87 (30. November 2006)

M4tze am 30.11.2006 14:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Da muss es doh ne Möglichkeit geben



Also bei uns im Büro die Mäuse leuchten auch munter weiter wenn die Pc`s schon längst aus sind und dass die ganze Nacht durch.
Muss man sich mit abfinden oder wie schon gesagt wurde mit einer Steckerleiste für abhilfe sorgen.


----------



## DBqFetti (30. November 2006)

M4tze am 30.11.2006 14:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Da muss es doh ne Möglichkeit geben


Wie gesagt, bei mir ist das nicht ganz so krass wie bei dir. Meine Mousepad-Beleuchtung, der Verstärker für's Headset und der in meiner G15 integrierte USB-Hub bleiben unter Strom. Die Tatstatur selber ist aus. Auch keine Beleuchtung. Display ist auch aus. USB-Wlan-Stick ist auch aus. Maus ist aus. Wirklich nur gezielt Geräte oder Geräteteile die darauf ausgelegt sind den USB-Anschluss als Stromquelle zu verwernden bleiben an. Der Rest geht aus.
Hängt vielleicht mit deiner Tastatur zusammen, dass die so designed wurde, dass auf dem Tastenfeld immer Strom ist. Und der USB-Anschluss nicht richtig unterscheiden kann. Ist vielleicht nicht die beste Lösung, aber hast du keinen Adapter um die Tastatur am PS/2-Port zu verwenden?


----------



## bogus6 (30. November 2006)

DBqFetti am 30.11.2006 14:54 schrieb:
			
		

> M4tze am 30.11.2006 14:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hab meine Tastatur noch an PS2 angeschlossen und die Num Lock LED leuchtet trotzdem der PC ausgeschaltet ist. Kann also anscheinend sowohl bei USB als auch bei PS2 auftreten. Stoert mich aber ueberhaupt nicht.


----------

